# Jeff Dunham and Achmed the terrorist



## lightning (Dec 30, 2007)

check the link just watch it and enjoy:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 1, 2008)

I love Jeff Dunham!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2008)

"boom"

"Are you my 72 virgins? I certainly hope not."


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 2, 2008)

So funny! He's a talented puppeteer - this puppet has got to be all about the eyes. Very kewl.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen this one before, it's my absolute favorite Jeff Dunham bit.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> "boom"
> 
> "Are you my 72 virgins? I certainly hope not."


 
"At least I get Clay Aiken!":lfao:


----------

